# Chicken Snakes -Preventative Measures?



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Is there anything I can do to keep the snakes out of the chicken coop? They are huge snakes, so I'm sure they are getting their fill before I get there.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Dogs help. We got one yesterday that our dog found in the field. She didn't attack it, just barked at it till I came.

I could not tell what type of snake it was because it was in very tall grass and curled into striking position. It struck at my dog so so I shot it but turned out to be a rat snake.


----------



## Farmer Jim (Jun 20, 2012)

That thing is pretty dang big. Haven't seen any like for a while. What other critters should I keep a look out for this time of year?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My only advice would be to find where the snake is getting in at and fix it. Use small holed hardware cloth so the snake cant fit thru.


----------



## Berta (Jun 20, 2012)

I have seen poultry netting (the plastic kind) used to trap snakes. Roll it loosely and lay it around where the snake is getting in, they will slither through it and get tangled up.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> Is there anything I can do to keep the snakes out of the chicken coop? They are huge snakes, so I'm sure they are getting their fill before I get there.


Are they getting your eggs?


----------



## JackAubrey (Jun 21, 2012)

I was having problems with snakes going for the eggs. I built a small wire cage, with spacing big enough to only admit a snake. Inside, I made a "nest" and put some eggs in there. Before I did, I took one of my wife's insulin hypodermic needles and injected antifreeze into the egg. It didn't take much! Put an end to that problem in no time. JA


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Try pouring a line of sulfur around the coop area....the sulfur does two things....it gets between the scales and becomes an infectious irritant to the snake which then avoids the area if he lives,..it also keeps rats/mice away by the smell,....thus less tempting for a snake to follow....ive had good luck with it...was wasting to much ammo killing snakes every cpl days. Thes black snakes were getting huge from all the eggs they stole.


----------



## Reese (Jun 21, 2012)

Keith said:


> Dogs help. We got one yesterday that our dog found in the field. She didn't attack it, just barked at it till I came.
> 
> I could not tell what type of snake it was because it was in very tall grass and curled into striking position. It struck at my dog so so I shot it but turned out to be a rat snake.


That's a huge snake!


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

I have killed two or three blacksnakes about six foot long in my coop. When a snake finds your eggs he will keep coming back. I bought something called Snake Stopper at The Tractor Store. I's a powder, doesn't smell bad, sorta like cinnamon, but the snakes don't like it & won't cross it. I put it across the top of the chicken ladder & around the inside of my hen house where the rain won't wash it away. It seems to work pretty well. The poisoned egg trick sounds good too. I have heard of people seeding their nest box with golf balls. The snake swallows a ball or two then can't get rid of it & dies.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Keith said:


> Dogs help. We got one yesterday that our dog found in the field. She didn't attack it, just barked at it till I came.
> 
> I could not tell what type of snake it was because it was in very tall grass and curled into striking position. It struck at my dog so so I shot it but turned out to be a rat snake.


What did you shoot it with?

Man those things are all over the place.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow ! im glad we dont have snakes over here !


----------



## Diane (Jun 20, 2012)

I am snake paranoid, if I find a snake in my pen or run, I'm gonna have a stroke) My cchicks are 2.5 weeks old and not outside yet, My run is 12 x 20 and covered with 1/2 hardware mesh, I have so many screws/washers in that sucker, it's like Fort Knox


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

TopTop said:


> I have heard of people seeding their nest box with golf balls. The snake swallows a ball or two then can't get rid of it & dies.


This is what we have done for years and yes, it has worked well for us. When I find the golf balls missing I replace them.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

I looked at a bag of "snake stopper" at the local farm store...its main ingredients were sulfur and cinnamon,...asked the owner of the store he said either ping-pong balls or powdered sulfur. We tried the balls first but the hens didnt like them and kicked them from the nest area........

The picture of the snake there is near the size of BLACKSNAKES we got 'round here.....the last one we found was as thick as my forearm and 7 ft in length.......didnt kill it,.....just relocated the rascal. Reason is,..blacksnakes will kill poisonous snakes and will keep the rat population in check.....


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

jn4 said:


> The picture of the snake there is near the size of BLACKSNAKES we got 'round here.....the last one we found was as thick as my forearm and 7 ft in length.......didnt kill it,.....just relocated the rascal. Reason is,..blacksnakes will kill poisonous snakes and will keep the rat population in check.....


I was always told that blacksnakes would kill poisonous snakes but the ones that were living at our farm (when we first moved) missed that memo. Most of the old sheds that we were cleaning up had both in them.

Copperheads near the floor and under stuff, while the blacksnake were higher ... in the shelves and such.

My husband, like you will not kill a snake (unless he has to) but will take it off. He is in the mind that they have a place in the world. (like keeping the rats in check)


----------



## Beeorganic (Jun 20, 2012)

Edited to delete


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool picture!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Austin said:


> What did you shoot it with?
> 
> Man those things are all over the place.


I shot it with a 12ga.


----------



## waterwelldude (Jun 27, 2012)

Thought I would share a picture of a few I caught the other day.

The darker, smaller one is the male, the lighter colored one is a female. The females are bigger than the males.
The biggest problem that most people have is, a female will find a good nesting place somewhere close to the food,
(they love rotten or fallen trees)
and the males will come to her from miles around.

Those are duck eggs they were trying to get.


----------



## tmo (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought the snake stopper stuff but it washed away pretty easily. My wifes grandmother told me to stop wasting my money on that and just put moth balls around the hen house. It worked. smaller wire is not much help unless you put it on top of your cage. Snakes are great climbers.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Snake traps are easy to build and very effective, it consists of small hole hardware cloth 1/4-1/2 inch is fine, around the bottom of the coop attach the hardware cloth from the ground upto 16-24 inches attach it around the coop tightly. Then do the same 12-16 inches away from coop at top of bottom piece, making a 90 degree angle with the 2 pieces, attach tightly to coop and using stakes, wooden dowel rods or pieces of rebar support the top of the 90 so it's pretty level all around. Then with same hardware cloth fold into a box 3 ft x 2 ft and tightly attach sides and corners and then on each side make an opening like a funnel, just like a perch/crawfish trap, if a snake can get its head in up to almost half of its body it will get in the box and not be able to get back out. I've built these several times and they work amazingly !! Just some farm boy ingenuity !!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

The snakes will bump into the hardware cloth and move around till it finds a hole to squeeze into. I put a box on all four sides to increase odds of catching them.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Snake traps are easy to build and very effective, it consists of small hole hardware cloth 1/4-1/2 inch is fine, around the bottom of the coop attach the hardware cloth from the ground upto 16-24 inches attach it around the coop tightly. Then do the same 12-16 inches away from coop at top of bottom piece, making a 90 degree angle with the 2 pieces, attach tightly to coop and using stakes, wooden dowel rods or pieces of rebar support the top of the 90 so it's pretty level all around. Then with same hardware cloth fold into a box 3 ft x 2 ft and tightly attach sides and corners and then on each side make an opening like a funnel, just like a perch/crawfish trap, if a snake can get its head in up to almost half of its body it will get in the box and not be able to get back out. I've built these several times and they work amazingly !! Just some farm boy ingenuity !!


I know we have the Like feature but just a big +1 to this. Will have to try it, killed another rattlesnake last week and have been looking for trap ideas.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

We have a lot of nonpoisonous snakes around our farm, black snakes, rat snakes and the like....I never kill them but my wife wishes I would because they catch and eat a lot of mice! If one becomes a "problem"....like trying to get into the house or live in the chicken coop it is caught by hand and relocated. When we had a LGD for a few years the snakes seemed to disappear but this year the dog is gone and the snakes are coming back...a good LGD will keep the snakes away, too!

Good luck,


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

How did you relocate?


----------



## SCYankees (Jul 20, 2012)

We've had a lot of problems with black snakes. My husband kills them and the neighbors get mad cause they say they are good for keeping the copperheads away. I don't know about that, but it sure unnerving to go to the coop to either put the girls to bed or get eggs and find one all curled up in the nesting/roosting area. They don't get scared either. It's like they just dare you. We tried some snake away last week and I hated the smell of sulfur and moth balls. I guess it worked until the rain washed it away. I like the idea of putting something on the ladder going into the roost. Have to think about that one a little more.


----------



## craziegrannie (Jun 28, 2012)

You don't say if there is tall grass or plants around your coop. If there is cut it. That is giving the snake perfect habitat to live in. I prefer not to kill snakes unless necessary. Black snakes as well as other snakes keep the rodent population in check. Others in this post have made some good suggestions, but the best is to find where the snake is getting in and fix it so it cannot get in.


----------



## revmomdmhs (Aug 22, 2012)

I hate to see people killing snakes. Most snakes are not poisonous. They eat a lot of mice and rats that I don't want around, and it's always a bad thing to mess with the food chain if we don't have to. That being said, I don't want them in my chicken house. The last time I had a snake problem I caught a four-foot black snake and relocated him to the edge of a creek several miles away. I could tell I had a snake getting into the chicken house because I was losing eggs and it smelled a little like a reptile house. I discovered him one morning behind the nest boxes. Wear gloves and have a big sack ready because they will bite.


----------



## k9735mm2 (Aug 2, 2012)

moth balls around the outside of coop keeps snakes away also


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

k9735mm2 said:


> moth balls around the outside of coop keeps snakes away also


From the smell or they eat them?


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Ew. Snakes are not my fav things but they do keep the mice down and the copperheads away. I have seen people use the black bird netting, like you put over fruit trees to keep the birds away. Rather as a second fence, they get caught in it... The golf ball idea is a good one....We have been fortuante and not had any THAT I HAVE SEEN. That would freak me out....


----------



## SallySunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

arent Moth balls poisonous to dogs? I hate snakes!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Dang! And here I panicked earlier this summer over a foot & half long grass snake & shot that dead.  We get pine snakes big like your rat snake but thankfully I haven't seen any so far this year. I keep the grass around the yard, coop, & run super short so maybe that helps? I have my run fenced in with the smallest heavy duty hardware cloth screen too.


----------



## Chixmama (Jun 30, 2012)

In my area I would roll out the red carpet for snakes. Our small rodent population is near plague proportions this year. I have seen several little garter snakes, but no bigger than that. If they started getting in the coop I would start by stuffing wads of wire in holes to keep them from coming in.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I do not kill any snake.. I catch and release even the venomous ones. I have 1 rat snake 6 ft female that I keep around the house, they do eat baby copperheads and a ton of rats and mice, when we cut and bail hay, its a wave of mice/rats running to the barn and towards the house, I have a 200 acre hay meadow for a front yard and 15 acres of very thick woods to the east side and back of house, with 4 acres cleared for the house and farm.. There's obviously more snakes than I can keep away, but the big female rat snake is the only one I see regularly. I collect eggs mid afternoon and she prowls around about dusk thru the night.. I have no mice/rats in the house because she Has access to under my house also, they are beneficial to have around.. If you can get past the EEEEKK factor ! Lol


----------



## Beccatampa (Aug 22, 2012)

Snakes are needed don't kill them they keep rabbit and rat populations down Fix the pen so it can't get to the eggs Otherwise they are harmless they are not poison


----------



## Eileen (Aug 22, 2012)

We have had several large bull snakes come into our chicken house this summer. The guineas alert me to their presence. Since bull snakes are so beneficial, we catch them and take them to a distant isolated location and release them. We only did that when we had small chicks and also feared for the nesting birds in the area. Now, any snakes we find we let stay as they are primarily after mice and our plentiful supply of pack rats! I do not mind sharing a few eggs with the snakes...I gather the eggs often so they get very few. the last snake that we found and did not remove, sadly did get entangled in some plastic netting in the garden. We found him in time to clip him loose....I so hate to kill beneficial snakes if at possible to avoid.


----------



## Darkling (Jul 25, 2012)

I couldn't find the picture but I had a large 3' garden snake that got in my run....the chickens ate it.


----------



## ErnieS (Jul 2, 2012)

JackAubrey said:


> I was having problems with snakes going for the eggs. I built a small wire cage, with spacing big enough to only admit a snake. Inside, I made a "nest" and put some eggs in there. Before I did, I took one of my wife's insulin hypodermic needles and injected antifreeze into the egg. It didn't take much! Put an end to that problem in no time. JA


I ended my problem with a .410 shotgun last night. I went out the toss some scratch and collect eggs, opened the lid on the brood box and there was a copperhead who had swallowed an egg inches from my hand. He was coiled around another egg like he was waiting till he got the first a bit farther down.
All I had here were big bore weapons that would bust my ear drums if I fired inside the coop, I called my nephew who came over with a .22 and a .410 shotgun.
I figured the best way was to hook the snake with a hoe and flip him onto the ground, but he didn't cooperate. I ended up grabbing his tail and pulling him out. I dropped him in front of the nephew who blew his head off a second later. He measured 53" without his head.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I killed a 6 foot copperhead in one of my best boxes and the next day I stashed panties hose filled with mothballs all inside my chicken houses. I have had no more problems with snakes since


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ernie S --
Yuck!!! Lucky you didn't get bit poisonous or not. I don't care how good snakes are. They can stay a long long long way away from me! Almost stepped on a garter this morning on my way to mow. He became fish bait after that! Re-looking at your pic, looks like yours ate a couple eggs on ya. Gives me the shivers just thinking about snakes.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Ernie that's a rat snake.. Copperheads very rarely get more than 32" long.. Rat snakes can change
Colors according to their surroundings.. Also you can tell by the shape of the head, pupils of their eyes and the pointed tail. A copperhead is a viper, "V"Or diamond shaped head, not round. The pupils are elliptical "cat eyes" not round, and the tail will go to a very blunt point, not a skinny point.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

A young rat snake with dark color just like the colors of pine needles and leaves.. Taken in my flower bed. 

Then I'll show you 2 different copperheads, look at the patterns, they are very sharp lines, one lighter colored and one very dark colored both also in my flower bed. One is headless, because my daughter found it and took it's head off with a hoe. I do not kill snakes I catch and release. All snakes..


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> I killed a 6 foot copperhead in one of my best boxes and the next day I stashed panties hose filled with mothballs all inside my chicken houses. I have had no more problems with snakes since


If it was a copperhead at 6 feet long you may have just KILLED a WORLD record!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> A young rat snake with dark color just like the colors of pine needles and leaves.. Taken in my flower bed.
> 
> Then I'll show you 2 different copperheads, look at the patterns, they are very sharp lines, one lighter colored and one very dark colored both also in my flower bed. One is headless, because my daughter found it and took it's head off with a hoe. I do not kill snakes I catch and release. All snakes..


I agree with Cogburn, catch and release is the BEST way to deal with snakes when you can....sometimes you might have to kill one but they are the greatest mice control you can have on your property!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

And they're green!


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

We have a pond on our property, therefore a fairly large water snake population. They aren't huge, 3 ft or so. I had chicken netting in the back yard to keep the chickens out of one area, and I discovered that the water snakes were getting tangled in the netting. One was dead, but I was able to cut the others out of the netting...that was NOT a fun job. My chickens try to eat the snakes. Water snakes aren't poisonous, although they allegedly have a nasty bite - I hope to never find out. I never see rats or mice though, and I think that the snakes are responsible for that. I have never seen one in the coop or run either.


----------



## Bopup (Aug 18, 2012)

Beccatampa said:


> Snakes are needed don't kill them they keep rabbit and rat populations down Fix the pen so it can't get to the eggs Otherwise they are harmless they are not poison


My tabby cat is the best mouse, rat, rabbit, chipmunk, and snake killer here. She once brought me a nest of dead small snakes. I've only seen one snake on this farm since we moved 6 years ago. She held that copperhead at bay until I could kill it. I'd rather have the cat and chickens.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray for cats and their predator skills!!!


----------



## ErnieS (Jul 2, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> And they're green!


I don't care if they're purple. The eat my eggs and they're history.


----------



## jrallison (Jul 22, 2012)

i have not lost any egg's in three years i use golf balls but the main thing is bird mess i buy at tractor supply , i put it about two feet hight snakes get in and can't get out of the mess


----------



## Nick1948 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey all..Haven't "raised" chickens sines I was like...12 years old. Just this week finished getting things ready & my good neighbor gave me three white & two Domineckers hens & one Dominecker roster. Got like 12 eggs the first three days. Also would like to have two ducks. Have pity on a "newbie" and tell me everything ....LOL. Will attempt to post pic of the "House on Stilts"..Check my profile or ask if you wish to email..Wayne .. "The Old Meat-Cutter"


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice set up and welcome. Only thing that jumps out at me is ventilation in your coop. Need a little air flow. Maybe add some windows or vents at the top with Chicken wire over them. I think your new additions will be very happy and you'll be eating lots of eggs.


----------



## Nick1948 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the flowers.Back side has a hinged back for clean out & gathering eggs..Also open vents @ roof line. Have a great week end...& Thanks again.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought that might be true. Photo suggests vents but couldn't be sure I'd they went into the roof or into the coop itself. It looks big too. Like lots of room for everyone. Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## gmakitty (Sep 27, 2012)

Newbie here, just starting to investigate chicken culture. These snake posts have killed me. I'm a freak about them, but I couldn't stop reading and looking at the pictures. Like watching a train wreck about to happen. Ewwww. I'm going to have nightmares for a week!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello Gmakitty! Welcome from NJ. Hope you enjoy reading all the fun stuff. We love pictures when you get your set up started. Great advice before you build. Resource books recommended and free on Kindle. Lots of good stuff and great people. Have fun - come back often.


----------



## spots (Jun 15, 2013)

Chicken , ostrich and Turky :-()


----------



## spots (Jun 15, 2013)

Racons , chicken snakes , coytys


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Mothballs work very well and are cheap and easy to get. My flock kill and eat baby snakes they find, so they do some of the work for me. The cat keeps the rodents down and this helps keep snakes away from the coop. 

The dog doesn't seem to care about snakes...maybe he would be more aggressive if they were poisonous, but we've not had any of those for a long while hereabouts. The local black snakes help with keeping the copperheads on the run. 

Not keeping feed out all night in the feeders will keep the rodent population down and thus not attract snakes as much. 

Had a big black snake swallow three of my 3 wk old chicks one day right under the two dog's noses...I had to yank him out of the brooder by the tail and chop off his head. Put out the mothballs around the coop after that and never had another snake get my eggs or chicks. Ordinarily I don't kill a black snake but he was caught "black handed" in the act and had three of my birds in his gut...he earned a reprisal moment.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Get a "_*Guard Rabbit*_" *!!!

*Link: *



*
-ReTIRED-


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Snake handling;*

I have a four foot long, 5/8'' dowel rod with a rope loop for handling snakes and other smaller critters. I just stapled, with poultry staples, clothes-line rope to the dowel rod and made it possible to pull the loop tight around the snake to move them. I'm not afraid to handle a snake but my wife is. So this gives her a four foot reach. It's hanging near the stairs to our loft right now. I found a large Gohpher snake a couple weeks ago, in the loft. He or she was longer than the dowel rod. Note too, the fishing net and long pole for handling larger critters and chickens.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Good Post !!!
*( But...I still _PREFER_ a *12 Gauge Shotgun *when dealing with SNAKES *!!! *)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

We just use a garden hoe for removal or dispatching.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bee said:


> We just use a garden hoe for removal or dispatching.


Simple yet effective


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes! Exactly so.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

BUT...a 12 Gauge SHOTGUN is much more dramatic and exceedingly effective *!!!
*and ...you can remain a "comfortable distance" from the snake.....
AND it's MORE FUN than using a garden hoe. (Those things are WORK !  )
*Ha-Ha !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes...fun, noisy and messy! Just what guys like.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Bee said:


> Yes...fun, noisy and messy! Just what guys like.


*EXACTLY !!!
*Ha-Ha !!!
-ReTIRED-


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Hoes and Shotguns;*

Both effective I know, but my wife would destroy more than the snake or other critters with her hoe. Shotguns can have a detrimental effect on coops and boxes too. My wife wouldn't use a shotgun unless her Peacock were harmed or at risk.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes! I usually am holding on to one end of the snake while dispatching it, so using a shotgun with one hand would be a little....inconvenient.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Ha-Ha !!!
*( I don't "hold-on" to snakes....especially when they are still ALIVE ! )
*Ha-Ha !!!
...*so it's _EASY _and convenient to hold on to the Shotgun.
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We're trying mothballs. I talked to my neighbor that raises the 50 chickens right down the street and he seems to be having an issue, but that may be due to his coop setup being overly accessible by pest and predators.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bee said:


> Yes! I usually am holding on to one end of the snake while dispatching it, so using a shotgun with one hand would be a little....inconvenient.


9mm works too! Lmao!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*LEAD *( OR STEEL-Shot ) is much more _EFFECTIVE _in Shot-shell reloads .....
_....than are _Mothballs *!!!
*.....and you can't buy them with mothballs in NEW-PRODUCTION shotgun shells.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> LEAD ( OR STEEL-Shot ) is much more EFFECTIVE in Shot-shell reloads .....
> ....than are Mothballs !!!
> .....and you can't buy them with mothballs in NEW-PRODUCTION shotgun shells.
> 
> -ReTIRED-


That's good if you see the snake.... mothballs are a good preventative measure.... I think the best method is using both


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep..haven't had to kill a snake since using the mothballs.  My chickens seem to eat any baby snakes they find, so they help too. Turn about is fair play in the animal kingdom!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Talking to my neighbor, he's trying moth balls too but has had no luck .

Has anyone else noted mothballs as effective?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have no snakes in my hen house since the mothballs were put out


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I have used them with great success also. I've been keeping chickens for many a long year and only had the one snake issue....used the mothballs after that and never had another snake try it.


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

Bee said:


> I have used them with great success also. I've been keeping chickens for many a long year and only had the one snake issue....used the mothballs after that and never had another snake try it.


I have killed at least 4 rat snakes this month alone. Here in Texas they are pests. I tried snake stopper from tractor supply. It worked a while. I would reapply every week or if it rained. Inside coop outside of coop and run. I put some down and that night found rat snake in nesting box. U don't relocate them due to them being everywhere. I just shoot them. Sorry if I offend but its Texas we should anything. I'm going to try the sulfer!!! I hear its good for chiggers. Good luck on all snake issues.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It really helps, I imagine, if one keeps the rodent population down and also has a dog living around the coops at all times. My chickens eat the baby snakes, the cat and dog kill rodents and any left over usually hit the poison bars under the house where the cat cannot go. 

No rats or mice, no food supply for snakes.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

My neighbors chickens have migrated to my property. I've already mothballed the heck out of everything, so I'm hoping the snakes won't migrate with them, but I'm sure they will.


----------

